# Please never leave your pets unattended, very sad story



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Senior dog stolen, beaten and dumped back in yard - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting...


yes, you can't stop the welfare or the children will starve. I think we should make crack legal and cut it with sterilization hormones. That would take care of all the drug mothers.

There was a day when people could leave their dogs in the yard. I would love to be able to do that on warm days when I have to go to the grocery store or run other errands where the dogs can't go with me. But you just can't take the chance.

And even if they don't take your dog out of the yard and torture it - poking it with a stick through the fence? I mean, I would notice that even if I were inside or on the other side of the house and my dogs were outside.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting...


Wow. What does this have anything to do with the story??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just ranting and pretty much what I see every day as a transit bus driver, you know, we carry felons, gang members, murderers and Yes, crappy mothers!

Because I guarantee you, those boys who they claim did this didn't come from a stable household...


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd murder anyone who hurt my dogs, and that's a promise.

As for the welfare thing.. that's for another thread but I just have to say.. I agree.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

That's heartbreaking, Uno. I feel so badly for Laddie and his family.


----------



## dtabor (Dec 28, 2011)

"This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting..."

Oh my goodness. What have I just joined? I'm gone. Anyone know of a legit dog forum where people discuss and learn more about what is good for their furkidz? -Diane


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

dtabor said:


> "This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting..."
> 
> Oh my goodness. What have I just joined? I'm gone. Anyone know of a legit dog forum where people discuss and learn more about what is good for their furkidz? -Diane


:kiss:

Oh the horror! What HAVE you just joined? Better run like the wind!!! i hope you find a legit dog forum.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I'd murder anyone who hurt my dogs, and that's a promise.
> 
> As for the welfare thing.. that's for another thread but I just have to say.. I agree.


i bet it would be justifiable homicide, with a good lawyer.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

dtabor said:


> "This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting..."
> 
> Oh my goodness. What have I just joined? I'm gone. Anyone know of a legit dog forum where people discuss and learn more about what is good for their furkidz? -Diane


It's sad that just one post on one thread can drive a person away. I wasn't aware that forums were restricted to have anything but dog related content... Anyone who leaves this forum is seriously missing out on some great nutrition advice!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

dtabor said:


> "This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting..."
> 
> Oh my goodness. What have I just joined? I'm gone. Anyone know of a legit dog forum where people discuss and learn more about what is good for their furkidz? -Diane


The quote that offended you so was posted by a DOG LOVER who cares what happens to dogs and is trying to make the point that those children(not always) but often times grow up to do those sorts of things to dogs. While the discussion of welfare is for a completely different thread, his/her thought process was spurred on by the cruelty done to the animals. Why you would be so offended by the passion for dogs in, of all things a forum related do dogs, I do not understand. Perhaps you could try looking at the comment from a different perspective?

Personally this is one of my favorite forums full of thoughtful, helpful and some of the most level headed individuals I have seen on the net.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My comment wasn't meant to offend and I hope it wasn't taken out of context, but really! I go to work 5 days a week and from year to year see so much it would be enough to scare the average person straight!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I do often think the whole spay/neuter thing shouldn't just be restricted to our pets...

/whistles


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

whiteleo, it would be my lowly, humble opinion that the new member should perhaps have looked at the numerous other threads on this forum before possibly deciding to boogie away so quickly. After all there are numerous threads that are quite informative/supportive, helpful etc., if they spent some time looking around they would see that and recognize that your statement was exactly as you stated, a rant about a society that has created people who allow these things to happen to animals. I almost posted last night that I was in agreement with you, because up until 12/9/11 I went to work every day to try to help drug dealers, gang members, people with mental health issues etc. etc. to do what they needed to get legal custody of their kids back. Seeing some of the ugly side of life sure does create the occasional need to rant and vent. 

I think most of us know you did not mean to be offensive in any way!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I for one love this forum... I'm a member of half a million, semi active on three... and this is my favorite 

Me thinks we lost a potential troll.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what do welfare mothers and their children have to do with dogs being
stolen and abused?



whiteleo said:


> This country is turning into a dispicable disgrace! And people wonder why I believe that welfare Mothers should be fixed permanently especially the ones who have more kids to get more money, their children turn out to be unloved and have no respect for anything...I'm just ranting...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what do welfare mothers and their children have to do with dogs being
> stolen and abused?


I don't know why this isn't obvious to everyone. Because kids did it to this dog. Odds are kids who take a dog out of a yard, torture it almost to death, and return it didn't grow up with good parents.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i didn't read where it said children did that to the dog. i also
didn't read where it said they were welfare children.



doggiedad said:


> what do welfare mothers and their children have to do with dogs being
> stolen and abused?





xellil said:


> I don't know why this isn't obvious to everyone. Because kids did it to this dog. Odds are kids who take a dog out of a yard, torture it almost to death, and return it didn't grow up with good parents.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She never said welfare kids did it.


----------

